# Opus X Belicoso X3 Cigar Review - Over Priced



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got two of these as a gift and was really looking forward to smoking it, now that I have I can't say that it was worth the wait.
I couldn't get ...

Read the full review here: Opus X Belicoso X3 Cigar Review - Over Priced


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

I have had a "Power Ranger" before and loved it. Though I went to Corona Cigars in DT Orlando the other day and they guy tried to sell me one for $22!!! I could not believe it!! On top of that they had the entire Opus line in there "Pre Embargo" "Vault". Nothing was under $19 a stick. Does anyone else find this outrageous? 

Anyways, Sorry for the rant but Very good review Jon. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I enjoy the Power Ranger as well, believe I paid 10.25 for mine. Great little smoke.


----------

